# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ  ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗ

## mariost

ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ   ΧΑΛΑΣΜΕΝΟΥ    ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗ
Ο  συγκεκριμένος   αποκωδικοποιητής   δεν   άναβε καθόλου. Με  οπτικό έλεγχο   εντοπίσθηκε  ελαφρώς  μαυρισμένη πλακέτα   στην περιοχή της τροφοδοσίας. Βρέθηκε καμμένη   ασφάλεια   η  οποία  αντικαταστάθηκε. Ελέγχθηκε ο ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής  στην τροφοδοσία  και  έδειχνε στο καπασιτόμετρο  σωστή ένδειξη (22 μF).  Αφαιρέθηκαν τα 4  διοδάκια   της ανόρθωσης  μετρήθηκαν  και  οι ενδείξεις  (0,57) ήταν εντάξει. Καλού κακού  αντικαταστάθηκαν με καινούργια   για την περίπτωση που υπό  φορτίο  έχουν   άλλη συμπεριφορά.  Ξανακολλήθηκε ο πυκνωτής  και  η συσκευή   μόλις συνδέθηκε στα 220  V  άναψε  κανονικά. Δοκιμάσθηκε  σε  μία   τηλεόραση  και  δούλεψε  κανονικά (είναι σωστός και ο ήχος  της τηλεόρασης- δεν ακούγεται στο βίντεο  γιατί ήταν χαμηλωμένος αρκετά). Πιστεύω   να  πήρε κάποια παράταση ζωής. Ο χρόνος θα  δείξει . Αν  δεν λυπόμαστε  τον κόπο μας  αξίζει   τέτοιου   είδους  επισκευές να τις δοκιμάζει κανείς .Αν  δεν  δουλέψουν  και η βλάβη είναι πιο βαθιά στην πλακέτα   δεν αξίζει τον κόπο   και  τον χρόνο   για περισσότερο παίδεμα.ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΕΔΩhttps://youtu.be/EbFDVYc16ck

----------


## p270

ολα καλα, αλλα αφου εβγαλες τον πυκνωτη δεν τον αλλαζες κιολας με το πολυμετρο δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι οκ θες οργανο που να μετρα esr ,ο πυκνωτης ειναι σχεδον τσαμπα

----------


## mariost

Τον  μέτρησα με καπασιτόμετρο  και  έδειχνε οκ. Πιθανόν  υπό  φορτίο  να  μην ήτανε ακριβώς , δεν  ξέρω.Και τώρα που  μου το λες είχα   και  τέτοιους πυκνωτές.Εξ' άλλου πιο εύκολα τοποθετείται ένας καινούργιος  παρά να ξαναβάλεις τον ξεκολλημένο στη θέση του. Δεν  το σκέφτηκα καθόλου εκείνη την ώρα. Η απειρία του ερασιτέχνη βλέπεις.Ευχαριστώ πάντως  στην επόμενη επισκευή  σε  τροφοδοσία συσκευής θα τα αλλάξω όλα (διόδους  και πυκνωτή).Δεν κοστίζουν τίποτε και είναι συνηθισμένα ,τα βρίσκεις παντού.

----------


## panagiwtis

Σε παρόμοια βλάβη τροφοδοτικού σε αποκωδικοποιητή (με τη μόνη διαφορά πως το δικό μου ήταν κατάμαυρο) έκοψα την πλακέτα στο σημείο την ανόρθωσης, αφαίρεσα ολόκληρο το τροφοδοτικό και τράβηξα 2 καλώδια τα οποία τα πήγαινα σε αρσενικό usb. To κόλλησα στο πίσω μέρος αφού άνοιξα μια τρύπα ώστε να χωρέσει το usb και με τροφοδοτικό 5v 1Α  φορτιστή κινητού, σε συνδυασμό με ένα καλώδιο προέκτασης usb male to usb female ξαναζωντάνεψα το μηχάνημα. Το έχω για backup και δεν έχει βγάλει πρόβλημα ένα χρόνο τώρα.

----------


## p270

Εκτος απο χωρητικότητα μετραμε αν εχουμε βεβαια οργανο και esr τωρα οταν δεν εχεις και τον εχεις εχεις ξεκολλήσει απλα τον αλλαζεις ειδικα αν ειναι πολλα τα χρονια

----------


## pipilas

> Σε παρόμοια βλάβη τροφοδοτικού σε αποκωδικοποιητή (με τη μόνη διαφορά πως το δικό μου ήταν κατάμαυρο) έκοψα την πλακέτα στο σημείο την ανόρθωσης, αφαίρεσα ολόκληρο το τροφοδοτικό και τράβηξα 2 καλώδια τα οποία τα πήγαινα σε αρσενικό usb. To κόλλησα στο πίσω μέρος αφού άνοιξα μια τρύπα ώστε να χωρέσει το usb και με τροφοδοτικό 5v 1Α  φορτιστή κινητού, σε συνδυασμό με ένα καλώδιο προέκτασης usb male to usb female ξαναζωντάνεψα το μηχάνημα. Το έχω για backup και δεν έχει βγάλει πρόβλημα ένα χρόνο τώρα.


 τι λες φιλε μ?
το δικο του 5 εξαρτηματα εχει..τοσο δυσκολο ηταν να το κανεις 
γιατι δεν επερνες 5v απο την τβ να γλιτωσεις και τον φορτιστη χααχαχαχαχ


υγ.
καλο!!!!!! εχω πεθανει στο γελιο χααχαχαχαχ

----------

